# Rucksack für den Bereich Allmountain/Tour



## Monkey_91 (15. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe, ich suche zur Zeit einen Rucksack der sich gut eignet zum Mountain biken. Zur Zeit habe ich einen 40l Rucksack von Aspen Sport. Irgendwie bin ich jedoch nicht ganz zufrieden damit, er sitzt irgendwie nicht ideal zum biken und das Volumen habe ich bis dato noch nie ausgeschöpft. Zum anderen hat er nur ein Fach das sich ordentlich nutzen lässt und dies erweist sich meist als "schwarzes Loch". Die meiste Zeit fahre ich mit einem Freund zusammen kleinere Touren im Bereich 3-5h, in Zukunft wollen wir jedoch auch mal Tages/ zwei Tagestouren machen.  

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir etwas Hilfe Stellung geben welche Größe (Volumen) geeignet sind und auf was ich achten muss beim Rucksack kauf. 


Liebe Grüße 

Monkey


----------



## OliverH (15. Februar 2015)

Hi Monkey,

die meisten bekannten Hersteller (Deuter, Evoc, Vaude, Camelbak, ...) bieten extra Rucksäcke zum Biken an. Die haben oft breitere Hüftgurte, besser belüftete Rückenpartien und andere Formen als jetzt normale Wanderrucksäcke.

Für die 3-5h Touren sollte ein Rucksack kleiner 20l ausreichend sein, je nachdem was du so mit nimmst natürlich. In der Regel hat man ja eine Trinkblase dabei, etwas Werkzeug, Ersatzschlauch, Pumpe usw., vielleicht eine Regenjacke, etc. Für eine 2-Tagestour sind 30l meines Erachtens schon nötig, da muss man ja meistens noch mehr Kleidung, Verpflegung, evtl. Schlafsack und so mitnehmen. Das wird natürlich alles recht schwer, deshalb ist es gut wenn der Rucksack schön leicht ist. Manche Bikerucksäcke haben ja auch Rückenprotektoren, sind dafür aber auch noch schwerer.

Ich würde darauf achten, dass er gut sitzt und nicht wackelt, das kann man auch im Laden mal testen mit bisschen Hüfte schwingen und leicht hüpfen. Am besten noch ein bisschen was reinstopfen vorher, denn mit Gewicht ists nochmal anders.

Ebenfalls sehr praktisch, wenn der Rucksack eine sinnvolle Fächeraufteilung hat. So kommt man schnell und gezielt an den gesuchten Inhalt. Ich denke Evoc macht das ganz gut vor. Und ebenfalls sinnvoll ist eine Regenhülle. Die ist manchmal schon dabei, manchmal muss man sie zusätzlich kaufen. Wenn sie komplett abnehmbar ist, dann lässt sie sich leichter reinigen. Ortlieb bietet Rucksäcke, die per se wasserdicht sind, allerdings auch deutlich schwerer als andere.

Falls du vor hast, Schienbeinprotektoren und einen Fullface zusätzlich mitzunehmen, dann haben manche Rucksäcke noch geeignete Riemen an den Außenseiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monkey_91 (15. Februar 2015)

Von den Protektoren Rucksack hab ich auch schon gelesen, lohnt es sich soeinen anzuschaffen wenn man Touren und leichtere trails fährt?
 Ich traue mich zum einen noch nicht wirklich auf schwere trails (mir fehlt da noch ein wenig die Erfahrung), zum anderen hab ich durch einen Unfall bedient knie Probleme (das biken ist jedoch förderlich, dass ich weniger Probleme hab ) Ich hatte mir letztens mal den Deuter Trans alpine/trans alpine pro angeschaut, war mir aber nicht sicher vom Volumen/preis-leistung. Sind die Deuter denn gut?


----------



## Enginejunk (15. Februar 2015)

an die frage knüpfe ich gleich mal an. 

suche einen rucksack der auch sinnvolle befestigungsmöglichkeiten hat für knie/schienbein protektoren und helm. helm am liebsten hinten mittig befestigt und trinkblase optional, also entfernbar. 

gibts da was günstiges in ~20L grösse?


----------



## Thebike69 (15. Februar 2015)

Hi,
ich habe Vaude, Lowe, Tatonka und NoName. 
Mein Favorit, ganz klar EVOC FR Trail 20l 
Das beste was ich bisher am Rücken hatte


----------



## Monkey_91 (15. Februar 2015)

Is denn ein Rucksack mit integriertem Protektor sinnvoll? 
@Enginejunk: Ich denke die trinkblasen sind immer herausnehmen bar


----------



## Thebike69 (15. Februar 2015)

Nunja bisher hatte ich bei Stürzen immer da plessuren wo keine Protektoren waren, Sprunggelenk und Schulter


----------



## Enginejunk (15. Februar 2015)

Monkey_91 schrieb:


> Is denn ein Rucksack mit integriertem Protektor sinnvoll?
> @Enginejunk: Ich denke die trinkblasen sind immer herausnehmen bar



ja, trinkblase is eigentlich immer rausnehmbar. meinte eigentlich das ich die später dazukaufe, sorry, blöd ausgedrückt. 

schau mich grade bei EVOC um, haben aber ganz schöne preise. aber gut, kauft man auch nicht jede woche en neuen, meinen jetzigen Deuter hab ich auch schon 6 jahre.


----------



## FenixRid0r (15. Februar 2015)

Servus, 

Ich kann den evoc trail Fr 20 voll empfehlen. Tourelänge bin ich so lange unterwegs wie du. Ich muss sagen dass ich mich lange gegen evoc entschieden habe weil es doch einiges an Geld ist. Aber mittlerweile kann ich sagen das ist er Wert. Er Sitz bombenfest auf dem Rücken. Wenn er mal gut beladen ist merkt man dass nicht so stark wie z. B. bei einem deuter. Wegen dem Protektor, ich denke er kann schon echt hilfreich sein ( mMn sonst würden solche Rucksäcke auch nicht bei Rennen zugelassen werden), heut hat es mich auch schön saftig über den Lenker geschleudert und so halb auf dem Rücken gelandet. Nix gemerkt. Aber ob es jetzt bloß am Protektor oder an der Jacke im Rucksack lag kann ich leider nicht sagen ;-)

Gruß Christopher


----------



## Enginejunk (15. Februar 2015)

die halterung für knieprotektoren an der unterseite des rucksacks stört mich noch, ansonsten sieht der echt gut aus. gibts für 109€ bei mitaso. 

stört der breite hüftgurt beim treten?


----------



## FenixRid0r (15. Februar 2015)

Die Halterung sieht man nicht. Die sind im selben fach wie die regenhülle. Die ist übrigens dabei! Nicht selbstverständlich bei evoc. Der Breite hüftgurt stört überhaupt nicht. Lässt sich dadurch richtig fest auf den Rücken schnallen ;-)

Gruß Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (15. Februar 2015)

regenhülle ist gut. 

ich meinte eigentlich nicht die halterung sonder die position. ich hätte die protektoren lieber seitlich am rucksack. stelle mir das äusserst unpraktisch vor die unten drunter zu haben. beim absetzen des rucksacks etc. stört das doch.


----------



## FenixRid0r (15. Februar 2015)

Also ich habe die Protektoren überhaupt nicht gemerkt. Muss sagen gefällt mir so auch besser. Zwecks Gewichtsverteilung und der Beweglichkeit. 

Gruß Christopher


----------



## Monkey_91 (15. Februar 2015)

Hab grad mal etwas Rum gegoogelt... Der deuter attack 20 hat die Protektoren Halterung an der Seite 





Hat jmd Erfahrung mit dem Rucksack? 

@Christopher: Was fährst du? Dh? Enduro?


----------



## Enginejunk (15. Februar 2015)

mh, der sieht auch gut aus....


----------



## FenixRid0r (15. Februar 2015)

Bei der Frage sage ich eigentlich immer ich fahre mountainbike ;-)... Enduro ;-) 
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist. Habe noch einen deuter bike one 20l und irgendwie kommt mir der evoc 20l trotzdem noch größer vor. 

Gruß Christopher


----------



## Enginejunk (15. Februar 2015)

habe mir mal den hier ausgeguggt: 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/deuter-cross-bike-18-18,0-l-fahrradrucksack-158013/wg_id-68

preislich auch voll im rahmen, ich denke der wirds werden. 
grösse passt, seitliche taschen, helmhalterung, design etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti666 (15. Februar 2015)

Hier ist mal ein kleiner Überblick, ist aber immer eine Frage der persönlichen Anforderungen. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/08...ntainbike-rucksaecke-dakine-ergon-evoc-scott/


----------



## zwehni (16. Februar 2015)

Also ich hab den Evoc Enduro (test) für Tagestouren absolut ausreichend.

Mit etwas packungsgeschick dürftest du auch noch das zeug für die übernachtung im hotel/hostel reinkriegen.


----------



## baxxter (18. Februar 2015)

Also ich kann dir den Cube FRS 20 Freeride empfehlen, sitzt super und hat genug Platz.
Bei bike-discount ist er zZt. richtig günstig zu bekommen, ist ein Auslaufmodell.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-frs-20-freeride-20-l-protektor-rucksack-71475
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-frs-20-action-team-protektor-rucksack-71477


----------



## HighFish (19. Februar 2015)

Monkey_91 schrieb:


> Hab grad mal etwas Rum gegoogelt... Der deuter attack 20 hat die Protektoren Halterung an der Seite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

den habe ich mir beim Bike Discount geholt. Der war in einer Farbgebung für 99,95€ im Angebot und da konnte ich nicht widerstehen. Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden. Lässt sich schnell einstellen und sitzt gut am Rücken. Ist aber aufgrund des Protektors aber auch kein Leichtgewicht.
Die Regenhülle muss man sich dazu kaufen, gibt von Deuter extra eine für diesen Rucksack (Rain Cover Attack) und die kostet 12,95€.


----------



## Monkey_91 (22. Februar 2015)

So nun ist es soweit, heute habe ich mich endlich zu einer Entscheidung aufraffen können. Bei mir wird es auch der Deuter Attack 20. Warum dieser? Er gefällt mir echt gut (optisch) und ich finde die Taschen Aufteilung für mich sehr tauglich, da ich hin nicht nur zum Biken einsetzen will. Habe ihn ausserdem echt günstig geschossen, 135 statt 159€.


----------



## Nelkenberg (23. Februar 2015)

Habe einen Ergon 15+2 und einen Evoc FR Tour 30L. Beide Rucksäcke sind mit Protektor.
Wir fahren auch größtenteils Touren. Meiner Meinung nach macht der Protektor auch bei kleineren Stürzen absolut Sinn und er läßt sich super tragen. Der Evoc ist Traumhaft. Vor allem ist meiner Meinung nach der Hüftgurt deutlich bequemer zu tragen als beim Wettbewerb.
Schreib doch mal ein Feedback nach der ersten Tour zum Deuter.


----------



## Monkey_91 (23. Februar 2015)

Ja hatte ich sowieso vor  Bin echt sehr gespannt wie er sich macht.


----------



## bobakilla (25. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute! Könntet ihr mir bei meiner Rucksackwahl auch ein wenig helfen? Ich bin durch diesen Thread hier schon auf nützliche Infos gestoßen, würde aber trotzdem mal gerne eure Tipps anhören. Ich bin meistens im Bereich DH unterwegs, mein Weg zum Trail ist aber relativ mühsam auf meinem Bigbike. Ich fahre knapp 25 km bis nach Heidelberg, und dann nochmal knapp 7 km den Berg Hoch (Höhenmeter ca.700m). Ich bräuchte also einen Rucksack, der die üblichen Dinge (Ersatzschlauch, Werkzeug, Wasserflasche etc.) plus die  Schoner und Helm schleppen kann. Ich würde dabei Wert auf Belüftung und Gewicht legen. 

Mein Favorit bis jetzt ist evoc trail FR 20. Glaubt ihr, dass er diesem Profil entspricht, oder hättet ihr sogar Alternativen anzubieten?

Grüße


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (25. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mir kürzlich den geholt:

EVOC Protektor Rucksack FR Enduro Team 16L

Gibt's derzeit für 100€ statt 150€. Bin super zufrieden damit! 


Gruß ✌️


----------



## k.nickl (25. Februar 2015)

Ich kann den Dakine Drafter 12L empfehlen der für meine Ansprüche ideal für Eintagestouren ist oder wenn man einfach mehr Stauraum abseits der Trikottasche braucht. Hat aber keinen Protektor. 
(Geht auch für Dreitagestouren wenn man etwas Tetris spielt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (27. April 2015)

So, nach einiger Suche habe ich nun diesen Thread gefunden, welcher mir das Erstellen eines Neuen erspart 

Auch ich bin (wer hätte das gedacht) auf der Suche nach einem Rucksack. 

Gefahren werden vorerst max. Tagestouren (Deister und Harz). Vom Volumen sollten da wohl so 12-16 Liter passen. Einen Protektor brauche ich nicht unbedingt, fahre nicht ständig am Limit 
Andererseits würde ich ihn auch mitnehmen, wenn mir der Rucksack ansonsten gut gefällt.

Platz für eine Trinkblase (mind. 2 l) und eine Regenhülle sollten dabei sein (kann notfalls aber auch dazu gekauft werden). 

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand 2-3 Empfehlungen geben, denn bei der Auswahl der verschiedenen Hersteller blicke ich nicht durch. 

Vielen Dank vorab


----------



## HighFish (27. April 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> So, nach einiger Suche habe ich nun diesen Thread gefunden, welcher mir das Erstellen eines Neuen erspart
> 
> Auch ich bin (wer hätte das gedacht) auf der Suche nach einem Rucksack.
> 
> ...


Schau mal hier......die haben letztens ne ganze Reihe unterschiedlicher Rucksäcke getestet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/04...ainbike-rucksaecke-ergebnisse-kaufempfehlung/


----------



## FastFabi93 (27. April 2015)

Hab ich schon gelesen, genau wie den Test hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/08...ntainbike-rucksaecke-dakine-ergon-evoc-scott/

Aber danke trotzdem. Werd mich wohl noch mal nen paar Abende damit beschäftigen müssen.

Wer noch Ideen/ Vorschläge hat, immer her damit


----------



## hans7 (3. Mai 2015)

Da dieser Thread aktuell ist frage ich mal bezüglich des FR Trail bzw Enduro:
Leider bin ich wie so oft ziemlich an den Grenzen von zwei Größen: Habe eine Oberkörperlänge von 44 bei einer Größe von 174 cm.
Welche Größe ist die passendere: S oder M/L? 

Bin schon am überlegen beide Größen zu bestellen, aber muss ja nicht unbedingt sein. Wie sind eure Erfahrungswerte welche den Rucksack besitzen.


----------



## HighFish (3. Mai 2015)

hans7 schrieb:


> Da dieser Thread aktuell ist frage ich mal bezüglich des FR Trail bzw Enduro:
> Leider bin ich wie so oft ziemlich an den Grenzen von zwei Größen: Habe eine Oberkörperlänge von 44 bei einer Größe von 174 cm.
> Welche Größe ist die passendere: S oder M/L?
> 
> Bin schon am überlegen beide Größen zu bestellen, aber muss ja nicht unbedingt sein. Wie sind eure Erfahrungswerte welche den Rucksack besitzen.


Ist auch nicht meine Art so zu bestellen,  aber das lässt sich gerade bei solchen Sachen nicht vermeiden.  Hatte mir jetzt auch nen Sqlab Sattel in 2 Grössen bestellt, um zu testen.


----------



## hans7 (4. Mai 2015)

Evtl. können sich ein paar melden, die ungefähr meine Größe haben und ihre Erfahrung mitteilen. Die Rucksäcke werden ja nicht gerade selten getragen. ;-)


----------



## Bettina (4. Mai 2015)

@hans7 da hast du recht 
Ich bin 1.70 und habe S, habe aber relativ lange Beine. Bin also kein Sitzriese. Mir wäre M zu lang. Vielleicht gibt deine Konfektionsgöße einen Vergleichswert.


----------



## hans7 (4. Mai 2015)

Konfektionsgröße ist zw. M und L, eher Tendenz zu M.
Aber ich glaube, ich bestelle mir beide Größen zum Anprobieren, bringt sonst wohl nichts. Ahhhh dieses leidige Thema immer zwischen den Größen zu sein.


----------



## Bettina (4. Mai 2015)

Miss doch einen vorhandenen Rucksack aus und vergleiche den Wert mit dem von Evoc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (4. Mai 2015)

Habe ich schon gemacht, mein derzeitiger Deuter hat eine Länge von 50 und ich hätte noch Spiel nach oben, also sollte ein Evoc mit 56er Länge locker passen. Aber geht es beim Evoc nicht hauptsächlich um die Größe des Protektors bei den Größen?


----------



## hans7 (7. Mai 2015)

Melde mich zurück für diejenigen die auch mal in der Situation sind: 
Habe beide Größen vor Ort und es wird der M/L, der S ist zu klein. Der deckt nicht den ganzen Rücken ab, da er doch um einiges kürzer wie der M/L ist.


----------

